# Η αερογέφυρα του Ομπάμα



## nickel (Jul 25, 2008)

Το ’χει (το χάρισμα, τώρα και το χρίσμα). Είναι απίθανο το τι γράφεται για την ομιλία του Ομπάμα στο Βερολίνο. Αν δεν στραβώσουν πολύ τα πράγματα, ίσως σε λίγα χρόνια να θεωρείται μια ιστορική ομιλία. Αξίζει πάντως να την ακούσει κανείς ολόκληρη.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 26, 2008)

_[J]ust as American bases built in the last century still help to defend the security of this continent [Europe], so does our country still sacrifice greatly for freedom around the globe._

Πείτε ένα "ευχαριστώ" ρε παιδιά... Τόσες θυσίες οι άνθρωποι.

_Not only have walls come down in Berlin, but they have come down in Belfast, where Protestant and Catholic found a way to live together; in the Balkans, where our Atlantic alliance ended wars and brought savage war criminals to justice;_

Είναι επιτυχία να συμβιώνουν ειρηνικά στο Ulster οι εισβολείς με το γηγενές έθνος. Το ίδιο και στην Κύπρο, άλλωστε. Σωστά; Και βέβαια, πολύ επίκαιρη η σπόντα, λίγες μέρες μετά τη σύλληψη του Κάρατζιτς. Ο οποίος δε δικάστηκε ακόμη, αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να περιμένουμε για τα αυτονόητα. Savage war criminals, οπωσδήποτε.

_ In this new century, Americans and Europeans alike will be required to do more – not less. Partnership and cooperation among nations is not a choice; it is the one way, the only way, to protect our common security and advance our common humanity._

Our common security, against whom? Θα συνεχιστεί για πάντα η τρομο-κινδυνολογία και το παραμύθι περί Οσάμα, έτσι; Είναι και ο Ομπάμα μέσα στο κόλπο; Φυσικά:

_For the people of Afghanistan, and for our shared security, the work must be done. America cannot do this alone. The Afghan people need our troops and your troops; our support and your support to defeat the Taliban and al Qaeda._

The Afghan people do not need anyone's troops. Ask them. Είναι θρασύτατα προκλητικό υποψήφιος πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ έστω και να λέει τη φράση "savage war criminals". Σε όλον αυτόν τον μονόπλευρο πόλεμο και τις απειλές αμερικανικής επινόησης, ο αμερικανικός λαός μπορεί να είναι δέσμιος λόγω εθνικότητας και, κυρίως, λόγω των αστραφτερά πλυμένων εγκεφάλων τους. Οι Ευρωπαίοι, όμως; Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει "common destiny" μεταξύ ΗΠΑ και Ευρώπης. Αλλά κι αν είναι έτσι, εγώ ούτε ζήτησα τέτοια κοινοκτημοσύνη, ούτε την αποδέχτηκα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2008)

Ελπίζω να μην περίμενες ότι ένας υποψήφιος πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ θα μιλούσε σαν εκπρόσωπος των Γερμανών πρασίνων (ή άλλων χρωμάτων). Ωστόσο, το _common destiny_ που βλέπω εγώ, είναι ότι θα πατώσουμε όλοι μαζί αν δεν υπάρξει κοινή πολιτική για προβλήματα του πλανήτη. Έστω και σε επίπεδο υποσχέσεων, καλό είναι να τα ακούμε. Ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές: ας μην περιμένουμε την αμερικανική προεδρία να ευθυγραμμιστεί με τις προσωπικές μας απόψεις για το πώς θα γίνει καλύτερος ο κόσμος. Γιατί έτσι θα είμαστε απλώς πάντα κυνικοί, με τον δικό μας τρόπο.

Ήθελα πάντως να επισημάνω ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι χαρισματικός. Εκτός από το εντελώς χολιγουντιανό στήσιμο (πόσους τόσο καλούς προέδρους έχει βγάλει το Χόλιγουντ;), τον είπε ολόκληρο τον ημίωρο λόγο χωρίς να διαβάζει και με ένα μόνο σαρδάμ!


----------



## curry (Jul 26, 2008)

Μόνο ένα σαρδάμ; Θα μαραζώσουν στο Comedy Central!


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 26, 2008)

Τα ίδια, Παντελάκη μου, τα ίδια, Παντελή μου...
Είμαι περίεργη, μετά από πόσους μήνες στην προεδρία (εκτός αν τον φάει ο Μακέιν, που χλωμό το βλέπω) θα τον χαρακτηρίσουν "προδότη" οι brothers...


----------



## danae (Jul 26, 2008)

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ήχο --όλα τα προβληματικά μηχανήματα εγώ τα αγοράζω-- και δεν μπόρεσα να ακούσω το λόγο και να κρίνω τη χαρισματικότητα του ομιλητή. Αυτά που αναφέρει ο Lexoplast όμως τα βρίσκω κι εγώ πολύ απογοητευτικά. Όταν βλέπεις έναν νέο και ωραίο μαυρούλη να είναι αντίπαλος της Χίλαρι, έχεις περισσότερες προσδοκίες. Τα ίδια με την Κοντολίζα και τον Μπους τζούνιορ βλέπω, απλώς σε πιο ωραίο περιτύλιγμα. Αδιέξοδο!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 26, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι δεν πιστεύω ότι το πρόσωπο του Προέδρου, του οποιουδήποτε προέδρου θα κάνει ουσιαστική διαφορά.


----------



## danae (Jul 26, 2008)

Ακριβώς αυτό είναι το θλιβερό, ότι δεν υπάρχει στην πραγματικότητα εναλλακτική, οι πρόεδροι είναι απλοί διεκπεραιωτές.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 26, 2008)

Μμμμ. Και κάτι περίεργο: κοίταζα τον τίτλο η αερογέφυρα του Ομπάμα και διάβαζα Οσάμα.


----------



## danae (Jul 26, 2008)

Αυτό νομίζω όλοι το έχουμε πάθει κάποια στιγμή... :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 26, 2008)

Απλά να διευκρινήσω ότι δεν το λέω με υπαινιγμό, αλλά μάλλον ως περίεργο αστείο!
:)


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 3, 2008)

(Mod's note: Picture missing. It's safer to save them on your disk and then upload them at sites like ImageShack)

_By Pat Oliphant_


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 10, 2008)

Aντιγράφω από το site της Arianna Huffington:

With just ninety days left in the election it's come down to this: our energy policy and a good deal of this presidential campaign are being discussed through the lens of Paris Hilton. What a big goof it all is! If you just ignore all the soldiers and civilians dying in the Mideast, and all the millions losing their homes and their jobs at home, you could really see the lighter side of it all.

It all started with McCain's ad comparing Obama to Britney Spears and Paris Hilton.





And then we had Paris Hilton's response...





...followed by the McCain camp's response to Paris Hilton: "It sounds like Paris Hilton supports John McCain's 'all of the above' approach to America's energy crisis -- including both alternatives and drilling. Paris Hilton might not be as big a celebrity as Barack Obama, but she obviously has a better energy plan." Who ever thought this election wasn't going to be about the issues?

Of course, it's not exactly a surprise that the Republican election machine would resort to trying to make the entire election into an issueless sideshow. I mean, what else do they have? But it is still a sad spectacle to see John McCain going along with it with such glib eagerness. The man who once pledged to run a "respectful campaign" and who said that Obama "would rather lose a war in order to win a political campaign" has made it clear that he'd rather lose everything he has stood for than lose the White House.


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 10, 2008)

(Λοιπόν, μετά από αυτό άρχισα να τη συμπαθώ.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> (Λοιπόν, μετά από αυτό άρχισα να τη συμπαθώ.)


Την Αριάννα ή την Πάρις;

(Την Πάρις δεν είχα πάψει ποτέ να τη συμπαθώ. Την Αριάννα δεν άρχισα ποτέ...)


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> Την Αριάννα ή την Πάρις;
> 
> (Την Πάρις δεν είχα πάψει ποτέ να τη συμπαθώ. Την Αριάννα δεν άρχισα ποτέ...)



Μα ήμουν έτοιμη να ποστάρω ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα!! Τστστσ... Ρίχνετε και τα ταρώ να κάνω μια βόλτα από Δροσιά;


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Ρίχνετε και τα ταρώ να κάνω μια βόλτα από Δροσιά;


Μόνο ταρώ του έρωτα. :)


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μόνο ταρώ του έρωτα. :)



Εσείς κι ο Ελύτης το κληρονομικό χάρισμα όμως! ;)


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2008)

Λοιπόν, αφού κατάφερα τώρα και άκουσα τη χτεσινή ομιλία του Ομπάμα, να ξαναπώ ότι χαίρεσαι να τον παρακολουθείς, έναν τόσο χαρισματικό άνθρωπο. Μάννα εξ ουρανού μετά από 8 χρόνια Μπους. Δεν θα ανοίξω συζήτηση για την πολιτική του, γιατί αυτός μιλάει στους Αμερικανούς και εμείς δεν ψηφίζουμε σαν Αμερικανοί. Απλώς χαίρομαι να τον παρακολουθώ και, κυρίως, ελπίζω να _χαίρομαι_ και στο μέλλον.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 14, 2008)

Ρεσιτάλ προπαγάνδας για πολλά Όσκαρ. Σενάριο και σάουντρακ τα σπάνε. Μπροστά σε τέτοια αριστουργήματα, τι να κάνει ο χαρισματικός άνθρωπος;


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2008)

Τα ανεβάζω γιατί, όπως και να εξελιχτεί το πράγμα, θεωρώ ότι είναι μια ιστορική στιγμή και ένας ιστορικός λόγος, και αξίζει να τον ακούσουμε όλοι (και ξημερώθηκα για να τον ακούσω).


(Αντί για τα τρία παρακάτω, υπάρχει π.χ. το ένα και καθαρό βίντεο στο BBC.)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 5, 2008)

Σ' ευχαριστώ που μου έδωσες την ευκαιρία να δω την ομιλία. Ομολογώ ότι δάκρυσα. Είναι συγκλονιστικός ρήτορας.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2008)

Να συμπληρώσω κάτι που είπε τώρα μόλις ο Ν. Δήμου στη ΝΕT. (Για πολλά διαφωνώ με τον Δήμου, αλλά συμφωνώ απόλυτα μ' αυτό που είπε τώρα):

Ο Ομπάμα θα μείνει μαζί με τον Λίνκολν στην ιστορία ως οι μεγαλύτεροι ρήτορες του αμερικανικού έθνους, και οι ομιλίες του θα διδάσκονται στα σχολεία.

Γλωσσικό υστερόγραφο: Όπως ακούσαμε από τον ίδιο τον Ομπάμα στην ομιλία της νίκης, το όνομα της κόρης του προφέρεται Μαλία και όχι Μάλια όπως το θέλουν όλες οι ελληνικές εφημερίδες. Σαν να λέμε "Μαρία" με "λ".


----------



## Inertia (Nov 6, 2008)

Χωρίς λόγια...


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 6, 2008)

Εδώ κι εγώ βάζω +1.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## jglenis (Nov 6, 2008)

Μπορείτε επίσης να κατεβάσετε από το rapidshare το λόγο του Ομπάμα και σε μορφή avi. Αν μη τι άλλο, σηματοδοτεί την αρχή του τέλους μιας εμετικής πολεμολαγνείας και ευλάβειας – ό,τι μα ό,τι και να γίνει ξέρουμε πως ο Ομπάμα δεν πρόκειται να είναι χειρότερος από τον σημερινό ανίκανο μπαμπουίνο, υποπτευόμαστε δε πως θα είναι μάλλον καλύτερος ακόμη και από τον μέσο πρόεδρο. 

Αφοριστικό συμπέρασμα των εκλογών: ο κάμπος προκαλεί μαλάκυνση, ενώ η θάλασσα όξυνση του εγκεφάλου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2008)

Οι γελοιογραφίες, η σάτιρα, οι παροιμίες, οι αφορισμοί, συνοψίζουν πείρα και σοφία, αλλά ταυτόχρονα ισοπεδώνουν και δεν αφήνουν να φανούν λεπτομέρειες και μικροδιαφορές, τα στοιχεία εκείνα που αφήνουν μια χαραμάδα ανοιχτή να περάσει η ελπίδα. Άλλωστε, με την ελπίδα για κάτι καλύτερο ανεβαίνουμε συνέχεια την ανηφόρα. Αν πιστεύαμε ότι κουτρουβαλάμε σε μια κατηφόρα που θα μας βγάλει στο βάραθρο, θα σκύβαμε το κεφάλι, θα κουλουριαζόμασταν και θα παρακαλούσαμε να κυλήσουμε όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα. Παρακολουθώντας την κάλυψη των εκλογών από το Mega, απελπιζόμουν κάθε φορά που άκουγα τα κυνικά σχόλια της κυρίας Κανέλλη. Μα, αν τούτοι οι πολιτικοί είναι όλοι οι ίδιοι και η μόνη άλλη λύση που έχουμε είναι αυτή που μας προτείνει το κόμμα της κυρίας Κανέλλη, τη βάψαμε (μαύρη κι άραχνη). Εγώ, σε τέτοια περίπτωση, θα προτιμούσα τις αυταπάτες και την επιλεκτική μνήμη. Προτιμώ, ωστόσο, από το μαύρο-άσπρο, τις αποχρώσεις, ακόμα κι αν είναι αποχρώσεις του γκρίζου.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2008)

> Προτιμώ, ωστόσο, από το μαύρο-άσπρο, τις αποχρώσεις, ακόμα κι αν είναι αποχρώσεις του γκρίζου.



Ή του μελαψού! Γιατί όπως είπε και ο απίστευτος, ο ανεκδιήγητος Σύλβιο, ο Ομπάμα είναι  _«νέος, όμορφος και *μαυρισμένος*»_


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2008)

Πλάκα μας κάνει;;


> "Πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρξει μια καλή συνεργασία" ανάμεσα στους δυο ηγέτες που είναι *της ίδιας γενιάς*, πρόσθεσε ο "Καβαλιέρε".


Της ίδιας, της ίδιας, 25 χρονάκια διαφορά έχουν μόνο. Και μετά κοροϊδεύουμε τον Μπους.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ο Σίλβιο είναι θεός! Πραγματικά οι Ιταλοί πρέπει να έχουν φοβερό χιούμορ που τον έβγαλαν και δεύτερη φορά. Κι εμείς έχουμε παλιάτσους στη Βουλή αλλά εδώ ο άνθρωπος έχει κάνει την commedia dell' arte επιστήμη!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Πλάκα μας κάνει;;
> 
> Της ίδιας, της ίδιας, 25 χρονάκια διαφορά έχουν μόνο. Και μετά κοροϊδεύουμε τον Μπους.


Όχι, εννοεί με τον Μεντβέντεφ, που είναι 43 ετών.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2008)

Αχ, είδες, τον έχω παρεξηγήσει και τον έχω στη μπούκα ακόμα και όταν δε φταίει :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 7, 2008)

Εγώ πάντως το έχω πει και θα το ξαναπώ, γιατί το πιστεύω:

Ό,τι καλό και ό,τι κακό μόνο απ' την Αμερική μπορούμε πλέον να το περιμένουμε. 

(btw, σας έχω πει ότι η Ρωσία έχει αρχίσει να με φοβίζει; Πολύ; )


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2008)

Μητρόπουλος, στα «Νέα»:


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 7, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Ό,τι καλό και ό,τι κακό μόνο απ' την Αμερική μπορούμε πλέον να το περιμένουμε.
> (btw, σας έχω πει ότι η Ρωσία έχει αρχίσει να με φοβίζει; Πολύ; )



Βάλε μέσα στο μιξ και την Κίνα (να μην πιάσω τις Κορέες και τα άλλα) κι έχεις μια πολύ ωραία σύνθεση νιτρογλυκερίνης. Νομίζω ότι τα επόμενα 4 χρόνια θα είναι από τα πιο σημαντικά των τελευταίων xxxx.


----------



## mariposa (Nov 7, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Ο Σίλβιο είναι θεός! Πραγματικά οι Ιταλοί πρέπει να έχουν φοβερό χιούμορ που τον έβγαλαν και δεύτερη φορά. Κι εμείς έχουμε παλιάτσους στη Βουλή αλλά εδώ ο άνθρωπος έχει κάνει την commedia dell' arte επιστήμη!



Ο τύπος δεν είναι για γέλια, είναι εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνος


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2008)

Ένα ειδησάριο που διάβασα στο CNN και γεμίζει σελίδες του ίντερνετ έχει να κάνει με μια εφημερίδα της Οκλαχόμας που προτίμησε να αγνοήσει το τι συνέβη ακριβώς στις ΗΠΑ την περασμένη Τρίτη και να δημοσιεύσει απλώς μια παράγραφο στην πρώτη σελίδα, με τίτλο «Oklahoma voted strong for McCain/Palin». «Εμείς είμαστε μια τοπική εφημερίδα και καλύπτουμε τοπικές ειδήσεις», δικαιολογήθηκε ο εκδότης της εφημερίδας. «Είναι βέβαιο ότι οι αναγνώστες μας πληροφορήθηκαν για τις εκλογές από την τηλεόραση και τις άλλες εφημερίδες πολύ πριν κυκλοφορήσουμε εμείς». Άποψη κι αυτή.






Όπως άποψη είναι να καλύπτεις το αποτέλεσμα των αμερικανικών εκλογών με μοναδική πρωτοσέλιδη αναφορά:
«ΕΚΛΟΓΕΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΗΠΑ: Συνεχίζει να κυβερνά το σκληρό μονοπωλιακό κεφάλαιο»

The Rizospastes


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 11, 2008)

nickel said:


> «ΕΚΛΟΓΕΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΗΠΑ: Συνεχίζει να κυβερνά το σκληρό μονοπωλιακό κεφάλαιο»


Μάλλον εννοούσαν ότι συνεχίζει να κυβερνά μέχρι να αναλάβει ο Ομπάμα. Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κανείς τόσο κακοπροαίρετος που να μην πιστεύει ότι μετά όλα θα αλλάξουν και θα βασιλέψει ο σοσιαλισμός.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κανείς τόσο κακοπροαίρετος που να μην πιστεύει ότι μετά όλα θα αλλάξουν και θα βασιλέψει ο σοσιαλισμός.


Τι μου θύμισες! Κυριακή των εκλογών του 1981, να φωνάζουμε στους δρόμους «Από τη Δευτέρα, σοσιαλισμός». Άργειε να 'λθει εκείνη η Δευτέρα. (Μερικοί επιμένουμε ρομαντικά...)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 11, 2008)

Εδώ δεν πιάνει ούτε το _«από Δευτέρα, δίαιτα!»_ βρε Nickel, ο σοσιαλισμός θα πιάσει; :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2008)

Η πρώτη συνέντευξη που έδωσε ο εκλεγμένος πρόεδρος μαζί με την αυριανή πρώτη κυρία βρίσκεται σ' αυτή τη σελίδα του CBS.

Κρατάει κάνα 40λεπτο, αλλά αξίζει να δει κανείς το τελευταίο 4λεπτο (A Father's Promise).


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 1, 2008)

Για όσους δεν φοβούνται να κοιτάξουν και πέρα από το γλυκό χαμόγελο και τις ρητορικές ικανότητες του Ομπάμα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Για όσους δεν φοβούνται να κοιτάξουν και πέρα από το γλυκό χαμόγελο και τις ρητορικές ικανότητες του Ομπάμα.


Είχα την εντύπωση ότι του έχει κοπεί το χαμόγελο τον τελευταίο καιρό. (Και με τη Χίλαρι υπουργό Εξωτερικών μπορεί να του κοπεί μόνιμα.)

Οι αναλύσεις του Μπρεζίνσκι (δεν γράφω «Μπρζεζίνσκι» ή «Μπζεζίνσκι» μην πάθουμε κανένα στραμπούληγμα) έχουν πάντοτε ενδιαφέρον, όπως και οι ερμηνείες των αναλύσεών του. Το τι θα μας ξημερώσει στη διεθνή πολιτική από την κυβέρνηση Ομπάμα είναι εντελώς άγνωστο αυτή τη στιγμή, όπως κανένας δεν μπορούσε να προβλέψει με ακρίβεια τις διεθνείς σχέσεις των κυβερνήσεων Κένεντι ή Κάρτερ ή Κλίντον. Όλες έκρυβαν ενδιαφέρουσες εκπλήξεις. Ωστόσο, το ότι μεγάλη σημασία θα έχει η ισορροπία (ή μη) στις σχέσεις με Ρωσία και Κίνα στις δεκαετίες που θα ακολουθήσουν, αυτό δεν χρειάζεται χαρτορίχτρα να μας το πει. Οι θεοί να μας φυλάξουν από τυχοδιώκτες. Διότι ο τυχοδιωκτισμός του Μπους με τον Σαακασβίλι στη Γεωργία ήταν παιδαριώδης.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 28, 2009)

Obama on the rescue. :)





_By Tom Toles_


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 2, 2010)

nickel said:


> Οι γελοιογραφίες, η σάτιρα, οι παροιμίες, οι αφορισμοί, συνοψίζουν πείρα και σοφία, αλλά ταυτόχρονα ισοπεδώνουν και δεν αφήνουν να φανούν λεπτομέρειες και μικροδιαφορές, τα στοιχεία εκείνα που αφήνουν μια χαραμάδα ανοιχτή να περάσει η ελπίδα. Άλλωστε, με την ελπίδα για κάτι καλύτερο ανεβαίνουμε συνέχεια την ανηφόρα.


Δύο χρόνια μετά, μήπως μείνατε με την ελπίδα;

http://whatthefuckhasobamadonesofar.com/


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 2, 2010)

Δεν είναι και λίγα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2010)

Και λίγος άσχετος σημερινός Μανδραβέλης (ή μήπως όχι και τόσος άσχετος; )

*Η Δημοκρατία και οι «άριστες λύσεις»*
Tου Πασχου Μανδραβελη

Χρόνια τώρα κυκλοφορεί υποδορίως στην Ελλάδα ένα πολιτικό μύθευμα σε πολλές εκδοχές. Αυτό σε γενικές γραμμές λέει ότι κάπου εκεί έξω υπάρχει μια ομάδα αρίστων, που αν ασχολούνταν με την πολιτική θα λύνονταν όλα μας τα προβλήματα. Αυτό το μύθευμα κρύβει μια αγάπη προς έναν ιδεατό ηγέτη και είναι πλατωνικό: έχει ως ιδεολογική βάση μια «ιδανική κατάσταση» που βρίσκεται εκτός της τρέχουσας κοινωνικής κατάστασης και μόνο λίγοι φωτισμένοι μπορούν να δουν. ΄Η και περισσότεροι: η λαϊκή εκδοχή αυτού του ιδεολογήματος είναι το «κάνε με πρωθυπουργό για μια μέρα...».

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στη συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερη περίοδο της ανθρώπινης ιστορίας αυτό δοκιμάζαμε. Μπορεί να μην είχαμε τον «φιλόσοφο βασιλιά», αλλά για πολλούς αιώνες είχαμε κάτι καλύτερο: τον βασιλιά εκφραστή της θεϊκής βούλησης. Μια νεώτερη εκδοχή αυτού ήταν οι πρωτοπορίες που μπορούσαν να διακρίνουν το ιστορικό προτσές και να επιταχύνουν τις εξελίξεις, καθοδηγώντας με τη βία τις κοινωνίες στον δρόμο του αναπόφευκτου πεπρωμένου τους. Η δημοκρατία είναι η άρνηση ύπαρξης αυτής της «ιδανικής κατάστασης» και όλων των παραφερνάλιών της. Διαπιστώσαμε έπειτα από χιλιάδες χρόνια ηγεσίας των (είτε εκ Θεού είτε εκ φιλοσόφων) «πεφωτισμένων» ότι το μοντέλο αυτό δεν είχε μόνο πολύ αίμα, αλλά μακροχρόνια δεν προσέφερε βιώσιμες λύσεις. Αποφασίσαμε ότι η «άριστη πολιτική» δεν είναι κάτι αντικειμενικό και εκτός τις κοινωνίας, αλλά είναι τα μέτρα που αυθαίρετα ορίζονται από την πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων.

Αυτή η αλλαγή όμως δημιούργησε κόστος διαδικασίας, που σε πολλούς εφήμερα σκεπτόμενους μοιάζει δυσβάστακτο. Ο ορισμός της άριστης λύσης προϋποθέτει πολλή συζήτηση, αντιπαραθέσεις· χρειάζεται Βουλή, επιτροπές, κρίση των αποφάσεων από τη δικαιοσύνη, από ανεξάρτητες αρχές, κοινωνικές συναινέσεις κ. λπ. Και σαν να μην έφταναν όλα αυτά υπάρχει και ο κίνδυνος του λαϊκισμού. Αυτός πάλι εξουδετερώνεται με ακόμη περισσότερη διαδικασία. Οι πατέρες του αμερικανικού Συντάγματος, για παράδειγμα, ως καλοί γνώστες της Ιστορίας, φοβούνταν ότι η λαϊκή βούληση μπορεί να κάνει πρόεδρο (και αρχηγό των ενόπλων δυνάμεων) έναν Αλκιβιάδη. Γι’ αυτό προέβλεψαν τους εκλέκτορες οι οποίοι διυλίζουν την ετυμηγορία και εκλέγουν τον πρόεδρο.

Η δημοκρατία, επειδή ακριβώς δεν έχει προκαθορίσει το άσπρο - μαύρο στην κοινωνική εξέλιξη, είναι μια δυσνόητη και ίσως περιττή διαδικασία για εκείνους που κατέχουν την απόλυτη αλήθεια. Ισχυρίζονται ότι η δική τους πρόταση, επειδή ακριβώς είναι τόσο άριστη, πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί παρά τη λαϊκή βούληση. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επειδή η αντιπροσωπευτική δημοκρατία διυλίζει τις πρωτογενείς κοινωνικές αντιδράσεις και η αντιστοίχιση της κοινωνικής βούλησης με την πολιτική είναι πάντα ετεροχρονισμένη, αντιδημοφιλείς πολιτικές μπορούν να ασκηθούν για ένα περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα. Οχι όμως επί μακρόν· αν δεν υπάρξει πολιτική λύση -είτε διά της πειθούς των επιχειρημάτων υπέρ της ασκούμενης πολιτικής είτε με αλλαγή κατεύθυνσης- η αντίθεση κυβερνητών-κυβερνωμένων αργά ή γρήγορα θα βγει στους δρόμους. Η δημοκρατία δεν έχει αδιέξοδα. Αυτά δημιουργούνται όταν οι «άριστες πολιτικές» καταλήγουν σε αντιδημοκρατικές πρακτικές. Η διαδικασία της δημοκρατίας έχει κόστος. Η απουσία της όμως, πολύ μεγαλύτερο.​


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 2, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και λίγος άσχετος σημερινός Μανδραβέλης (ή μήπως όχι και τόσος άσχετος; )
> 
> *Η Δημοκρατία και οι «άριστες λύσεις»*
> Η δημοκρατία, επειδή ακριβώς δεν έχει προκαθορίσει το άσπρο - μαύρο στην κοινωνική εξέλιξη, είναι μια δυσνόητη και ίσως περιττή διαδικασία για εκείνους που κατέχουν την απόλυτη αλήθεια. Ισχυρίζονται ότι η δική τους πρόταση, επειδή ακριβώς είναι τόσο άριστη, *πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί παρά τη λαϊκή βούληση*. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επειδή η αντιπροσωπευτική δημοκρατία διυλίζει τις πρωτογενείς κοινωνικές αντιδράσεις και η αντιστοίχιση της κοινωνικής βούλησης με την πολιτική είναι πάντα ετεροχρονισμένη, αντιδημοφιλείς πολιτικές μπορούν να ασκηθούν *για ένα περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα. Οχι όμως επί μακρόν*· αν δεν υπάρξει πολιτική λύση -είτε διά της πειθούς των επιχειρημάτων υπέρ της ασκούμενης πολιτικής είτε με αλλαγή κατεύθυνσης- η αντίθεση κυβερνητών-κυβερνωμένων αργά ή γρήγορα θα βγει στους δρόμους. Η δημοκρατία δεν έχει αδιέξοδα. Αυτά δημιουργούνται όταν οι «άριστες πολιτικές» καταλήγουν σε αντιδημοκρατικές πρακτικές. *Η διαδικασία της δημοκρατίας έχει κόστος. Η απουσία της όμως, πολύ μεγαλύτερο.*​


Η «δημοκρατία» στη σημερινή της μορφή είναι ακριβώς αυτό: η επιβολή μιας λύσης, όχι όμως δια της βίας, αλλά δια της πειθούς, της προπαγάνδας, της πλύσης εγκεφάλου και των ψεύτικων διλημμάτων. Επειδή η επιβολή μιας «άριστης λύσης» με τη βία μπορεί να γίνει, πράγματι, μόνο για περιορισμένο διάστημα, κατευθύνουμε τους πολίτες να ψηφίσουν αυτό που θέλουμε «με το καλό», δίνοντάς τους την ψευδαίσθηση ότι αποφάσισαν ελεύθερα και με τις δύο τουλάχιστον κυριότερες επιλογές να είναι όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος. Μόνο που αυτή η «άριστη λύση» δεν είναι η άριστη για το καλό της πλειοψηφίας, αλλά η άριστη για το καλό εκείνων που έχουν τα οικονομικά και επικοινωνιακά μέσα να κατευθύνουν τη μάζα των ψηφοφόρων.

Σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα να δει τη σειρά 4 ωριαίων ντοκιμαντέρ «The Century of the Self» και ιδίως το δεύτερο επεισόδιο με τίτλο The engineering of Consent. Με torrent ή χωρίς torrent.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2010)

Η λύση προβλέπεται ότι θα είναι να του δέσουν οι ψηφοφόροι ακόμα περισσότερο τα χέρια επιβραβεύοντας τους ρεπουμπλικανούς. Αμερικανάκια!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2010)

Lexoplast said:


> Η «δημοκρατία» στη σημερινή της μορφή είναι ακριβώς αυτό: η επιβολή μιας λύσης, όχι όμως δια της βίας, αλλά δια της πειθούς, της προπαγάνδας, της πλύσης εγκεφάλου και των ψεύτικων διλημμάτων. Επειδή η επιβολή μιας «άριστης λύσης» με τη βία μπορεί να γίνει, πράγματι, μόνο για περιορισμένο διάστημα, κατευθύνουμε τους πολίτες να ψηφίσουν αυτό που θέλουμε «με το καλό», δίνοντάς τους την ψευδαίσθηση ότι αποφάσισαν ελεύθερα και με τις δύο τουλάχιστον κυριότερες επιλογές να είναι όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος. Μόνο που αυτή η «άριστη λύση» δεν είναι η άριστη για το καλό της πλειοψηφίας, αλλά η άριστη για το καλό εκείνων που έχουν τα οικονομικά και επικοινωνιακά μέσα να κατευθύνουν τη μάζα των ψηφοφόρων.


Οπότε;


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 3, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οπότε;


Οπότε, το γεγονός ότι δεν κυβερνούν κάποιοι τεχνοκράτες με τις «άριστες λύσεις» τους χωρίς να ρωτάνε τη γνώμη των πολλών και το γεγονός ότι η κυβέρνηση εκλέγεται με λαϊκή βούληση δε σημαίνουν ότι έχουμε πραγματική και ουσιαστική δημοκρατία, όταν η λαϊκή βούληση χειραγωγείται από τα ΜΜΕ. 

Με άλλα λόγια, μια πραγματική δημοκρατία όντως δεν έχει αδιέξοδα. Αυτή όμως η δήθεν δημοκρατία έχει αδιέξοδα και, με την αδράνεια του λαού, μπορεί να επιτρέψει σε «αντιδημοφιλείς πολιτικές» να ασκούνται επ' αόριστον. Ενδεχομένως λοιπόν, μια δικτατορία τεχνοκρατών να ήταν προτιμότερη από την παρούσα συγκεκαλυμμένη δικτατορία των πλουτοκρατών.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2012)

Η προεκλογική εκστρατεία άρχισε για τα καλά. Στις ΗΠΑ.
(Αφηγητής ο Τομ Χανκς)


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2012)

Και συνεχίζεται η προεκλογική εκστρατεία. Forward.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

*We Have These Things Called Aircraft Carriers...*

Οι Αμερικανοί ψηφίζουν σε δύο εβδομάδες και σήμερα, τα ξημερώματα, έγινε η τρίτη τηλεοπτική τηλεμαχία των δύο υποψηφίων. Σύμφωνα με τα ειδησεογραφικα πρακτορεία, νικητής ήταν ο Ομπάμα, που δεν έχασε βέβαια ευκαιρίες να καρφώσει μετά από τις ασίστι του Ρόμνεϊ, όπως στο επόμενο χαρακτηριστικό στιγμιότυπο (παρατηρήστε την έκφραση στο πρόσωπο του Ομπάμα καθώς ετοιμάζει τον αντίλογό του):


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 23, 2012)

Romney got Baracked! (από τα σχόλια στο βίντεο)

Πάντως απ' αυτά που λέει δεν φαίνεται να έχει διαβάσει *το μάθημά του*. Ίσως νομίζει ακόμα ότι ζει στον Ψυχρό Πόλεμο, ίσως απλά είναι προεκλογικό παραλήρημα. Περικοπές έγιναν εξίσου επί Τζορτζ Μπους του νεότερου, και δεν θα μπορούσε να ήταν διαφορετικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2012)

Στις προηγούμενες εκλογές παρακολουθούσα τα αναλυτικά προγνωστικά αυτού εδώ του ιστολόγου. Τότε ήταν αυτόνομο ιστολόγιο, τώρα είναι ενταγμένος στα ιστολόγια των NY Times. Το πλήθος και η ανάλυση των στατιστικών στοιχείων είναι εντυπωσιακά (και ναι, όπως όλοι τον τελευταίο καιρό εκτός από την Ελλάδα, ποιος ξέρει γιατί, βλέπει καθαρά Ομπάμα).


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> (και ναι, όπως όλοι τον τελευταίο καιρό εκτός από την Ελλάδα, ποιος ξέρει γιατί, βλέπει καθαρά Ομπάμα).



Βάλε κι ένα "και εκτός απο το ΗΒ", γιατί ούτε εδώ βλέπουν καθαρά Ομπάμα. Ένας ανταποκριτής του μπιμπισί που καλύπτει τις εκλογές γράφει κάτι σχόλια λες και πληρώνεται από τον Ρόμνεϊ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2012)

Βρε παιδιά, εγώ πλέον όση τηλεόραση μου μένει να βλέπω είναι σχεδόν CNN μόνο — και δεν τους είδα να δίνουν ξεκάθαρο Ομπάμα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 30, 2012)

Κι εγώ που διαβάζω διάφορες εφημερίδες αμερικάνικες, στήθος με στήθος τους δίνουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2012)

Ε, δείτε κι ένα επίπεδο παραμέσα...

Π.χ., πόσους εκλέκτορες δίνουν τα swing states («αμφίρροπες πολιτείες», υποθέτω) και κυρίως, με πόση πιστότητα στην πρόβλεψη.
Το CNN, π.χ., έχει τα δικά του προγνωστικά (όπου δεν ρισκάρει τις αμφίρροπες πολιτείες), αλλά έχει και προγνωστικά από έναν δημοκρατικό και έναν ρεπουμπλικανό συνεργάτη. Ο δημοκρατικός (εντάξει, λογικό...) δίνει ήδη πάνω από 50% των εκλεκτόρων στον δικό του, ενώ ο ρεπουμπλικανός, όχι --και ας βλέπουν και αυτοί τις ίδιες δημοσκοπήσεις που βλέπουμε και εμείς. Γιατί; Μα επειδή ενδιαφέρονται για εκλέκτορες και κοιτάζουν τις τοπικές τάσεις και δημοσκοπήσεις, όχι τις πανεθνικές που είναι (σε αυτή την κλίμακα) παντελώς αδιάφορες για το αποτέλεσμα...


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

Πάει κι αυτό για άλλη μια τετραετία. Τώρα μπορεί η τετράχρονη που έκλαιγε στο γιουτιουμπ ότι δεν αντέχει άλλο να ακούει για τον Μπρόνκο Μπάμα και τον Μιτ Ρόμνει να ηρεμήσει- και έχει άλλα τέσσερα χρόνια να μάθει το όνομά του.


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

Κοιτάζοντας τα νούμερα, φέτος λέει ήταν η πρώτη φορά που οι υποψήφιοι δεν είχαν παλιότερους περιορισμούς στο πόσα χρήματα ξόδευαν για τις εκστρατείες τους. Βεβαίως αυτό που κατάλαβα το 2000 (ή μάλλον αργότερα, βλέποντας ένα ντοκυμανταίρ για τις εκλογές του 2000), τα [πολλά χρήματα δεν πηγαίνουν σε φυλλάδια και σε διαφημίσεις στην τηλεόραση αλλά στην οργάνωση των κομματόσκυλων για να πηγαίνουν πόρτα πόρτα να ψαρεύουν ψήφους, και μάλλον το ίδιο έγινε και φέτος, αφού διάβαζα ότι μερικούς σχεδόν τους πήγαιναν με φορείο να ψηφίσουν, έστελναν SMS σε ψηφοφόρους να μην ξεχάσουν να ψηφίσουν κλπ. Δηλαδή κερδίζει όποιος μειώσει την αποχή υπέρ του. Και βεβαίως δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει άλλο άκρον άωτο της τεμπελιάς: στα σχολεία που στεγάζουν άστεγους της τροπικής καταιγίδας τα οποία ήταν και εκλογικά κέντρα, υπήρξε μεγάλη προσέλευση ψηφοφόρων μεταξύ των θυμάτων της Σάντης (οι οποίοι ψήφισαν κυρίως Ομπάμα). Προφανώς γιατί ήταν μέσα στο σπίτι τους το εκλογικό κέντρο. Πόσο τεμπέλης να είσαι πια...


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Παρακολούθησα τα αποτελέσματα μέχρι να βεβαιωθώ ότι είχε δίκιο στις προβλέψεις του ο δόκτωρ και ότι μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ ήσυχος.

Διασκέδασα όταν ο Τζον Μπρέιντι Κίσλινγκ (ο πρώην διπλωμάτης) είπε στο Mega για το διχασμό των Αμερικανών:
«Είμαστε σαν δύο διαφορετικά είδη, που σε λίγο δεν θα μπορούμε να έχουμε παιδιά μαζί».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Αφού πανηγύρισα δεόντως την πρώτη, πιο σημαντική, πιο θεαματική (και πιο αμφίρροπη) νίκη της βραδιάς, πήγα για ύπνο χωρίς να περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα (που θεωρούσα ως βέβαια --από τη στατιστική ανάλυση) και ο στατιστικός γκουρού μου δεν με διέψευσε.

Ο διχασμός των ΗΠΑ (σε πολλά επίπεδα) είναι ορατός όχι μόνο από το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά και από τα πρώτα στατιστικά στοιχεία κατά κατηγορίες, γι' αυτό, τόσο ο Ρόμνεϊ, όσο και ο Ομπάμα, έκαναν αμέσως εκκλήσεις συνεργασίας κ.λπ. Ο Ομπάμα κέρδισε με 55% στις γυναίκες (αλλά έχασε στις λευκές γυναίκες), συγκέντρωσε ποσοστά πάνω από 70% στους λατινοαμερικανικής καταγωγής, κέρδισε συνολικά στις μειονότητες (και στους ασιατικής καταγωγής) και υπερέχει αισθητά στις ηλικίες 18-29. Ο Ρόμνεϊ κέρδισε τους άντρες και την τρίτη ηλικία. Ο Ομπάμα κερδίζει τις πόλεις, ο Ρόμνεϊ τα προάστια και τις αγροτικές περιοχές.

Ο λόγος του Ομπάμα ήταν πολύ πιο ιδεολογικός από ό,τι τα προηγούμενα χρόνια και θύμισε πολύ τον Ομπάμα του συνεδρίου των Δημοκρατικών το 2004, όταν ο γερουσιαστής του Ιλινόις έγινε πρώτη φορά γνωστός στο ευρύτερο εθνικό επίπεδο. Λένε ότι οι Αμερικανοί πρόεδροι νιώθουν πιο ελεύθεροι να δράσουν σύμφωνα με την ιδεολογία τους στη δεύτερη θητεία, αλλά ο Ομπάμα εξακολουθεί να μπορεί να στηριχτεί οριακά μόνο στη Γερουσία και να έχει αντίπαλη τη Βουλή (οι ρεπουμπλικανοί έχουν άνετη πλειοψηφία). Οι αναλυτές προσπαθούσαν να ερμηνεύσουν κάποιες αποστροφές του λόγου του με μια «απειλή» ότι θα εγκαταλείψει τις ίντριγκες στο Καπιτώλιο και θα στραφεί πιο πολύ στον λαό. Θα δείξει...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Διασκέδασα όταν ο Τζον Μπρέιντι Κίσλινγκ (ο πρώην διπλωμάτης) είπε στο Mega για το διχασμό των Αμερικανών:
> «Είμαστε σαν δύο διαφορετικά είδη, που σε λίγο δεν θα μπορούμε να έχουμε παιδιά μαζί».


Έτσι ακριβώς το είπε; _Να έχουμε;_ ;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Έτσι ακριβώς το είπε; _Να έχουμε;_ ;)


Ναι. Ο αγγλισμός ήταν μέρος της «διασκέδασης».


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

Κι εγώ παρατήρησα τον διχασμό, γυναίκες- άντρες, παλιοί- νέοι μετανάστες, χριστιανοί- εβραίοι, επαρχία- πόλη. 

Πιστεύω ότι κάποιες από αυτές τις διαφορές έχουν να κάνουν με τις κοινωνικοοικονομικές αλλαγές των ΗΠΑ, που ακόμα δεν έχουν καταλαγιάσει. Άκουγα π.χ. στο ραδιόφωνο τις προάλλες να λένε για το Οχάιο, ότι μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '70 η οικονομία ήταν αγροτική και βιομηχανική, με μεταποιητική βιομηχανία. Μετά από μια περίοδο απότομης πτώσης με το που έφυγε η βιομηχανία και η γεωργία έχασε έδαφος, η πολιτεία επένδυσε στη νέα τεχνολογία και τώρα η οικονομία στηρίζεται κυρίως στη βιομηχανία υψηλής τεχνολογίας. Που είναι καλό για τους μορφωμένους και έχει προσελκύσει πολύ κόσμο από άλλα μέρη, αλλά υπάρχει ακόμα μορφωτικό κενό και δεν μπορούν να απορροφηθούν οι παλιοί εργάτες. Και γι'αυτό η πολιτεία ήταν τόσο 50-50 στα πολιτικά (βεβαίως θα έπρεπε λογικά εφόσον τις δουλειές κλπ τις χάσανε επί Ρήγκαν να μην είναι καθόλου διχασμένοι, αλλά δε δουλεύει έτσι).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στις προηγούμενες εκλογές παρακολουθούσα τα αναλυτικά προγνωστικά αυτού εδώ του ιστολόγου. Τότε ήταν αυτόνομο ιστολόγιο, τώρα είναι ενταγμένος στα ιστολόγια των NY Times. Το πλήθος και η ανάλυση των στατιστικών στοιχείων είναι εντυπωσιακά (και ναι, όπως όλοι τον τελευταίο καιρό εκτός από την Ελλάδα, ποιος ξέρει γιατί, βλέπει καθαρά Ομπάμα).


Το «πουλέν»μου :), ο Νέιτ Σίλβερ, πρόβλεψε σωστά όχι μόνο τα τελικά αποτελέσματα της προεδρικής εκλογής, αλλά και τα τελικά αποτελέσματα και στις 50 πολιτείες, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει άρθρο σήμερα στην Die Welt (γερμανιστί). Το άρθρο τιτλοφορείται: «Ο άνθρωπος που ήξερε το αποτέλεσμα από πριν» (και δεν ήταν ο μόνος :)).


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2012)

Τον είδα χτες αυτόν στην τηλεόραση κι έλεγε ότι όλα οφείλονται στη σωστή συλλογή στοιχείων. Κι ότι άμα του δώσεις σωστά δεδομένα κάνει προβλέψεις για οποιαδήποτε χώρα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2015)

Να ήρθε η ώρα για την πρώτη γυναίκα πρόεδρο των ΗΠΑ;


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2015)

Η Χίλαρυ πρώτη γυναίκα πρόεδρος της Αμερικής; Γιατί όχι;

Φτάνει να μη βρεθεί στο δρόμο της καμιά άλλη. Ας πούμε η Κάρλυ Φιορίνα.


----------



## sarant (Apr 13, 2015)

Μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης, αλλά λογαριάζω ότι πρώτα θα αποκτήσουμε εμείς γυναίκα πρωθυπουργό (περί το 2600) και μετά οι ΗΠΑ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2015)

Ίσως είδατε στις ειδήσεις ένα μέρος της συνέντευξης του Ομπάμα στον επισκέπτη του στον Λευκό Οίκο, τον Jerry Seinfeld. Έχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον να τη δείτε ολόκληρη, αλλά όχι για να μάθετε τίποτα σοβαρό. Σίγουρα θα σας αρέσει το αυτοκίνητο. Ή ο καφές.

http://comediansincarsgettingcoffee.com/president-barack-obama-just-tell-him-you-re-the-president


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2016)

Δεν μπορώ να πω αν η όγδοη και τελευταία ομιλία του Μπαράκ Ομπάμα στους ανταποκριτές στον Λευκό Οίκο ήταν η καλύτερη απ' όλες (πρέπει να έχω ακούσει τις περισσότερες, αλλά δεν τις θυμάμαι κι απέξω), ήταν πάντως πολύ απολαυστική, με πειράγματα για όλους (αλλά και για το ίδιο το προεδρικό ζεύγος) και έναν πακτωλό έμμεσων χιουμοριστικών αναφορών που με ανάγκασαν να μελετήσω την αμερικάνικη επικαιρότητα για να τις καταλάβω. Βάζω το καλό βιντεάκι που κυκλοφορεί (διαθέτει και το περιφερειακό υλικό), ενώ το κείμενο της ομιλίας υπάρχει εδώ. Αν όμως υπάρχει κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνετε, θα πρέπει να ρωτήσετε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2016)

Είχα υποστηρίξει θερμά τον Ομπάμα πριν από οκτώ ακριβώς χρόνια, στην αρχή αυτού του νήματος. Χαίρομαι που μπορώ ακόμα να μιλάω γι' αυτόν με μια θετική αίσθηση. Βρήκα στα Νέα χτες κι αυτή τη θετική αποτίμηση του Μιχάλη Μητσού:

O ηγέτης
Μιχάλης Μητσός | Τα Νέα: 29/07/2016 |

Σαράντα εννέα λεπτά και τριάντα έξι δευτερόλεπτα, μαζί με τα δάκρυα και τα χειροκροτήματα. Τόσο διήρκεσε η ομιλία που εκφώνησε την Τετάρτη το βράδυ ο Μπαράκ Ομπάμα στο συνέδριο των Δημοκρατικών. Συνιστάται ανεπιφύλακτα για τους καιρούς που ζούμε. Αν δεν σας φτάσει, μπορείτε να την ξαναδείτε από την αρχή. Ή, ακόμη καλύτερα, να τη συνδυάσετε με την ομιλία που εκφώνησε δύο ημέρες νωρίτερα στον ίδιο χώρο η Μισέλ Ομπάμα. Αυτή διαρκεί μόνο 14 λεπτά. Σύνολο, μία ώρα και κάτι. Το καλύτερο χάπι κατά της κατάθλιψης, της μοιρολατρίας και του αισθήματος αδυναμίας.

Ποια είναι τα στοιχεία που φτιάχνουν έναν ηγέτη; Μερικά είναι προφανή. Το πείσμα, για παράδειγμα. Ο Ομπάμα ήθελε να δημιουργήσει ένα εθνικό σύστημα υγείας και το κατάφερε, σε έναν βαθμό τουλάχιστον. Αλλά και ο ρεαλισμός. Στο ζήτημα της οπλοκατοχής, οι Ρεπουμπλικανοί δεν άφησαν τον Ομπάμα να κάνει αυτό που έπρεπε και εκείνος όπου σταθεί κι όπου βρεθεί τους καταγγέλλει. Η αμεσότητα, χωρίς αμφιβολία. Το πάθος. Αλλά και η αποφασιστικότητα. Όταν ο αμερικανός πρόεδρος κλήθηκε να δώσει την έγκρισή του για τη δολοφονία του Οσάμα μπιν Λάντεν, δεν δίστασε στιγμή. Και όταν βρέθηκε μπροστά στο δίλημμα να εισβάλει ή όχι στη Συρία, δεν προκήρυξε δημοψήφισμα ούτε κοίταξε τις δημοσκοπήσεις: αποφάσισε να κάνει πίσω. Δεν είχε κατ' ανάγκη δίκιο, μπορεί να έσφαλε, συμβαίνουν αυτά στους μεγάλους ηγέτες.

Άλλα στοιχεία είναι πιο υποτιμημένα, στην Ελλάδα μάλιστα ιδιαιτέρως σπάνια. Η γενναιοδωρία, ας πούμε. Η ειλικρίνεια. Η ενσυναίσθηση. Το χιούμορ. Και, πάνω απ' όλα, ο αυτοσαρκασμός. Ενας αποτυχημένος ηγέτης το μόνο που ξέρει είναι να καταγγέλλει τους άλλους. Ενας πραγματικός ηγέτης κάνει πρώτα απ' όλα αυτοκριτική.

Σε μια πτήση προς την Κουάλα Λουμπούρ, ο δημοσιογράφος Τζέφρι Γκόλντμπεργκ ρώτησε τον Ομπάμα τι πιστεύει για τη χομπσιανή ιδέα ότι οι άνθρωποι οργανώνονται σε κοινωνίες για να διαχειριστούν τον μεγαλύτερό τους φόβο, τον θάνατο. Κι ενώ οι εκπρόσωποι του Λευκού Οίκου πήγαν να παρέμβουν, ο πρόεδρος έδωσε μια μακρά απάντηση για το πόσο γρήγορα μπορεί να ανατραπεί η πρόοδός μας στην τιθάσευση των ταπεινών ενστίκτων μας, για το πόσο εύκολα καταρρέει η κοινωνική τάξη όταν οι άνθρωποι ζουν υπό το κράτος του άγχους και για το πώς η πρώτη ενστικτώδης αντίδρασή μας είναι η εχθρότητα απέναντι στο άγνωστο και το ξένο.

Ναι, όσο κι αν φαίνεται απίστευτο, για να είναι κάποιος ηγέτης πρέπει να έχει ΚΑΙ βαθιά παιδεία. Και μην κάνετε συγκρίσεις, είναι άτοπες.​
Εδώ η προχτεσινή ομιλία του Ομπάμα στο συνέδριο των Δημοκρατικών: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahtl2WcLCx0

Και το τεράστιο κομμάτι για τον Ομπάμα + συνέντευξη του Τζέφρι Γκόλντμπεργκ στο Atlantic Monthly είναι εδώ: http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/04/the-obama-doctrine/471525/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2016)

Για να είσαι ηγέτης πρέπει πρώτα πρώτα να έχεις βαθιά παιδεία. Όχι απλώς μόρφωση, που κι αυτή, απαραίτητη είναι. Και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που γράφει ο Μητσός: Γενναιοδωρία. Ειλικρίνεια. Ενσυναίσθηση. Χιούμορ. Και, πάνω απ' όλα, αυτοσαρκασμό και [...] αυτοκριτική.

Στη νεοελληνική ιστορία υπάρχουν 5, 6, 7, 8 προσωπικότητες που θεωρούμε «ηγέτες». Ελάχιστοι συγκέντρωναν τα περισσότερα από αυτά - και τότε, πάλι, όχι για όλη τη θητεία τους. Επειδή πρέπει να είσαι άγιος άνθρωπος για να πορεύεσαι με αυτόν τον τρόπο είκοσι και τριάντα και σαράντα χρόνια της κοινοβουλευτικής σου σταδιοδρομίας.

Πιστεύω ότι ο Ομπάμα ήταν τυχερός και σε αυτό: δεν είχε προλάβει να φθαρεί στις μυλόπετρες του Καπιτωλίου. Δεν είχε προλάβει να κάνει τα ανθρώπινα λάθη του και να μπλεχτεί σε κάθε λογής θέματα όπως η Χίλαρι (που σίγουρα διαθέτει πολλά από τα χαρίσματα του ηγέτη -- και τα διέθετε ίσως πάντα και σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό και από τον ας ελπίσουμε μελλοντικό πρώτο Πρώτο Σύζυγο).


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2016)

Ο Ομπάμα πρωτοεκλέχτησε γερουσιαστής το 1997. Ναι μεν είχε γρήγορη άνοδο (σε δέκα χρόνια πρόεδρος) αλλά δεν είναι και λίγα, αν δεχτούμε ότι οι περισσότεροι ανεβαίνουν σε μεγάλα αξιώματα μεταξύ 40-50, έχοντας 10-15 χρόνια σχετική ενασχόληση (άλλωστε στην Ελλάδα έχουμε πρωθυπουργό ακόμα νεότερο). 

Άλλες σκέψεις, περι Χίλαρι, τώρα: μου έλεγαν γνωστοί μου από ΗΠΑ ότι δεν τους αρέσει τό ότι η πρώτη γυναίκα υποψήφια στηρίχτηκε στον άντρα της για την πολιτική της σταδιοδρομία, ενώ υπάρχουν γυναίκες πολιτικοί 100% αυτοδημιούργητες και όχι σύζυγοι ή κόρες ή με ειδική μεταχείρηση από το κόμμα, και στα δύο κόμματα (ΟΚ, δεν αναφέρονταν στην Πέιλιν, μάλλον). Νομίζω ότι το θέμα αυτό έχει να κάνει με το περίφημο glass ceiling. Δεν είναι ίσως ακόμα έτοιμη η κοινωνία να δώσει την ευκαιρία στην Αμερικανίδα που ξεκινάει στην πολιτική από το μηδέν. Χρειάζεται κάποια που θα ξεκινήσει από τη μέση, που θα ευνοηθεί πολλές φορές στο δρόμο, όπως ευνοήθηκε η Χίλαρι με τη θέση στη Νέα Υόρκη κλπ κλπ. Αυτά είναι αναπόφευκτα. 
Πάμε τώρα για το επόμενο εμπόδιο: υποψήφιο πρόεδρο των ΗΠΑ Ινδιάνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ο Ομπάμα πρωτοεκλέχτησε γερουσιαστής το 1997. Ναι μεν είχε γρήγορη άνοδο (σε δέκα χρόνια πρόεδρος) αλλά δεν είναι και λίγα, αν δεχτούμε ότι οι περισσότεροι ανεβαίνουν σε μεγάλα αξιώματα μεταξύ 40-50, έχοντας 10-15 χρόνια σχετική ενασχόληση (άλλωστε στην Ελλάδα έχουμε πρωθυπουργό ακόμα νεότερο).


 Το '97 εκλέχτηκε στην _τοπική Γερουσία_, του Ιλινόι. Στη Γερουσία των ΗΠΑ (δηλαδή, στην κεντρική πολιτική σκηνή, αυτό που εννοούσα), εκλέχτηκε το 2005.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2017)

Στο καλό! Εμένα θα μου λείψουν.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2017)

Μα καλά, αφού λέει ότι θα μείνουν στην Ουάσινγκτον, που πάει με το ελικόπτερο;


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2017)

SBE said:


> Μα καλά, αφού λέει ότι θα μείνουν στην Ουάσινγκτον, που πάει με το ελικόπτερο;



Τον στείλανε στο Μέριλαντ για να αναγκαστεί να γυρίσει στο σπίτι του μέσα από το τράφικ.

ΥΓ. Τελικά, ταξιδεύει από εκεί στο Παλμ Σπρινγκς, στην Καλιφόρνια.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2017)

nickel said:


> Στο καλό! Εμένα θα μου λείψουν.


Εμένα πάντως θα μου λείψει επίσης να βλέπω τη Μισέλ και να ζηλεύω το στιλ και τα ρούχα της. :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2017)

Η Μισέλ είχε τη σωστή ηλικία και το σωστό στυλ και τους σωστούς συμβούλους για καλό ντύσιμο. Η Λόρα πριν από αυτήν ήταν ΠΚ παλαιάς κοπής, προσπαθούσε να μιμηθεί την πεθερά της (και ήταν κι από το Τέξας, need I say more?)
Στο εξής θα έχουμε στη θέση αυτή την αμερικανική εκδοχή της Κάρλας Μπρούνι χωρίς το υπόβαθρο της Κάρλας Μπρούνι. 
To επιτελείο του Τραμπ όμως μας θαμπώνει ήδη (κι είναι και Γκούτσι λέει αυτό το πατριωτικό παλτό και το είδα στην φωτό της επίδειξης και στο μανεκέν δεν έδειχνε τόσο χάλια, είχε και πιο ωραία τσάντα):


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2017)

Τώρα μου θύμισες αυτό:


----------

